# What features do you use the most?



## Blake Bowden (Aug 15, 2009)

What features do you use most?


----------



## Nate Riley (Aug 15, 2009)

"New Posts" 
Not on the list, maybe not a feature?


----------



## JBD (Aug 15, 2009)

"none of the above"

"New Posts" and then "Unread" in the Thread.


----------



## JTM (Aug 15, 2009)

conquest and chatbox


----------



## owls84 (Aug 15, 2009)

New Posts, Conquest, Arcade, Chat, and Calendar.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 15, 2009)

JBD said:


> "none of the above"
> 
> "New Posts" and then "Unread" in the Thread.



I concur!


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 17, 2009)

Most of them.


----------



## rhitland (Aug 17, 2009)

wow I did not know there was so much to do on here, I guess I need to file for divorce and get to playing some conquest!! 

Just newpost for me


----------



## MikeMay (Mar 10, 2011)

I look at the chat at sign on, but it's mostly newposts from then on....


----------



## tom268 (Mar 11, 2011)

JBD said:


> "none of the above"
> 
> "New Posts" and then "Unread" in the Thread.


 Same with me.


----------

